# Tuesday the 12th or Wednesday the 13th



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I have two guys that are wanting to get offshore next week (during the week). They are looking for a few others to split expenses. PM ME FOR DETAILS. Looks like we are FINALLY going to get a break in the weather with 2 feet or less seas predicted Monday thru Wednesday. No better way to use a "sick" day than to be hooked up to a big wintertime yellerfin! (and by "sick" day I mean sick of work and need to get out fishing)


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Fl,Al,Ms or La oke


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

If I didnt have exams I'd be in.. goodluck yall


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

BUMP

I have like 3 confirmed and 9 maybes. First six to lock it down tonight and we're going tuna killing. Seas 2' or less on Tuesday. *Just tell the wifey you're going grocery shopping*!

Thanks...


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

woody...where in the hell is this at?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (1/9/2010)*woody...where in the hell is this at?


it's on the front page!!!

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>Tuesday the 12th or Wednesday the 13th (1 guest, 3 members)
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlSearchResultsTopicView_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopics__ctl2_lblDescription>Need 2-4 more for tuna trip (Venice,...</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (1/9/2010)*woody...where in the hell is this at?


Read his original post VENICE:doh


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

BUMP

3 confirmed; prefer to fish with 4 or 5 guys total

Wahoo and tuna are the targets


----------



## realspeed (Jul 22, 2009)

will have an answer tommorow for you


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

TRIP IS FULL! THANK YOU PFF!!


----------

